# bd player or ps3



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, here's a little question for all of you
I'm considering buying a BD player, a sony (don't remember the model #)
or a PS3 mainly for it's Bd player capacity and maybee a couple of games

the main purpose is movies, so, is there a difference in image and audio quality betewn PS3 and dedicated BD player ?:dontknow:onder::help:

there is a price difference but, with 2 kids, a gaming station might be worth the price difference.
I don't wan't to buy one and then regret not having the other in the long run.
Please help me
thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

fred1diver said:


> I'm considering buying a BD player, a sony (don't remember the model #)
> or a PS3 mainly for it's Bd player capacity and maybee a couple of game... with 2 kids, a gaming station might be worth the price difference. I don't wan't to buy one and then regret not having the other in the long run.


I don't own any BR player or PS3, but I read that one of the downsides of the PS3 is the look (doesn't integrate right with the rest of the equipment); as far as audio/video I read good things.

If you have two kids, I think you're right about getting the PS3 for games and movies :T.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply
as for the looks with the rest of the components, I really don't care :nono:, most of them are on their way to being hidden beihind a cabinet door :yay2:, I'm more concerned with the quality of the thing.
thanks 
FRED


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

fred1diver said:


> I'm more concerned with the quality of the thing.


I'm sure you'll be happy ....:yes:

Don't forget to post pictures and comments of your set up :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

PS3 is more expensive and uses more electricity ($$) when it's running, but if infinitely upgradable to meet the ever changing blu-ray standards/features, and is a decent media extender. And it plays games.

I'd drop the extra coin on the ps3, unless you're getting a standalone for under $200.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the info guys.:yay2:
I was wondering, is the PS3 durable, I'm asking this because I was asking a quetion in the same line in my local future shop and the sales rep told me the PS3 will probably burn out, that it wont last as long as a stand alone BD player, anyone else ever hear about this?, and I was wondering if the sound quality is the same? :dontknow:

as for upgradability, most bd players have Ethernet plus and usb plug to do the upgrades

thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The "burn out" is pure speculation, probably based on the PS3 operating temperature. Considering that I've had traditional dvd players "burn out" in less then a year, and computers (which have more in common with the ps3) that are 10 years old and counting, I wouldn't trust that Canadian Blue Shirt as far as I could eject him.

As for upgradability, most standalone blu-ray players (notice I said "most") do a good job of keeping up with firmware "upgrades", which don't rarely add features and are more often just necessary updates to keep up with annoying DRM schemes that can make new discs unplayable on certain players when they are released. Now, the ps3 offers true "upgrades" such as moving from profile 1.1 to profile 2, and improving non-bluray related media features such as expanding format support and adding downloadable movies.

Like I said before, don't over think this. If you won't use the games or media streaming features of the ps3, or need to save the $$, buy the first blu-ray player you find at a rock-bottom price.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

fred1diver said:


> thanks for the info guys.:yay2:
> I was wondering, is the PS3 durable, I'm asking this because I was asking a quetion in the same line in my local future shop and the sales rep told me the PS3 will probably burn out, that it wont last as long as a stand alone BD player, anyone else ever hear about this?, and I was wondering if the sound quality is the same? :dontknow:
> 
> as for upgradability, most bd players have Ethernet plus and usb plug to do the upgrades
> ...


I have a PS3 for about 2yrs now or so and I dont any problems with it and if you have kids, help them out, they want to play games, you know they do and so do you:joke:


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

:yay:
Thanks guys, that clears it up a lot for me, as for the sound quality, the same or not as good as a dedicated bd player?:dizzy:
I know it's a lot of questions, I don't mind forking out the 400$ for a PS3, but I don't want to regret it down the road because I'm lacking good quality image and sound, so far as for image quality the question as been answered, now any comments as to the sound quality?:dizzy:
I'm getting dizzy with all the info, (I like being dizzy mind you):bigsmile:
I know I ask a lot of questions but I don't want to regret my purchase
thanks in advance:T

FRED


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have an AVR that will decode Dobly TrueHD, then the sound quality will be exactly the same whether you go PS3 or standalone. Now, if you don't have DTHD, but do have 7.1 inputs, you'll get better audio by buying a blu-ray player that decodes the audio to 7.1 outputs. Or just buy a new AVR.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

too much info:dizzy:
kidding

I just bought the avr a month ago, not the best in the world, but it suits me, a Samsung av-r720
here is a list of what it decodes:
Dolby pro logic IIx
dts 96/24
Dolby digital EX
Dts 
Dts-Es
Sts neo:6
SFE 24bits

it also has the 7.1 input in the back
two hdmi in's 1 out

I'm hoping this will help you help me:dizzy:
I'm not sure which is the one you are talking about:scratchhead:
thanks again in advance :yes:
FRED


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're all set for DTHD. You just need to find a player that will send uncompressed PCM over HDMI (which the PS3 and many standalones will do). You can also use the 7.1 inputs, but the HDMI will be a more elegant solution.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool thanks for all the great info, really I appreciate it:yay2:
thank again 
FRED


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

If you want to get the PS3, you can have a look in the bestbuy, they are offering a free $50 GC with the purchase of ps3 and xbox360. But personally still I think PS3 is a little expensive.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

We had the same thoughts in our home when we decided to get a blu ray player. I never would have thought of using my Xbox for a regular dvd player when those came out. Stand alone was the way to go for me. But, it was a different story when we started considering the PS3. 
We ended up with the PS3 and we really have enjoyed it. I like the fact that it is 2.0 and we can update it really easily. I also really like the USB ports on it. It makes viewing videos and pictures very easy. Sometimes we download shows we cannot DVR and it makes it so easy to play the show from the USB stick or copy it over to the hard drive in the PS3. Our PS3 gets used all the time! It has lasted longer than my last 3 Xbox machines! The kids love the games, so it gets used quite often.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been using a PS3 for Blu-ray since it was released and I think it works very well for blu-ray playback. I've always been into gaming and only own one game for the PS3 (like 360 much better for games). 

I'm waiting for the new Oppo blu-ray player to be released for the analog outputs so I can run 2 channel blu-ray through my odyssey Candela pre. The Neil Young Blu-ray audio will hopefully be out soon and I much prefer 2 channel.


----------

